# Sandblasted Manzanita Color



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

What color is the sandblasted Manzanita underwater...or do you all purchase the regular manzanita...??


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

its actually two toned. A light tan and a darker brown color. Its really pretty.


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

*Where is every one getting Manzanita*

I see tons of it at Reptile shows but do you have to make it "tank ready" somehow?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

as long as it isn't treated (sometimes it is treated with pesticides and stuff like that) all you need to do is soak it in water to make it sink. Soaking it will also leech out some of the tannins so they won't color your waters so badly.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

So I have gathered that if I A) buy sandblasted Manzanita from the Burlworks that it will B) need to be pre-treated (ie soaked in water for a while) which will also leach tannins and I can C) expect a nice dark wood with light accents???


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I might say a light wood with darker red accents.
Buy it from www.manzanita.com
send an e-mail to Rich and tell him what you are looking for.
You won't be sorry.
And yes get the sandblasted and you will have to soak it so it doesn't float.
If you can anchor it, you won't necessarily need to soak it, it will become saturated in time,
but only if you can anchor it so it doesn't float at first.
Pre-soaking is a good idea for the tannins unless you want acidic water.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

What does everyone else use...the sandblasted or the regular???


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

The wood used in my 75gallon listed in my signature is all sandblasted manzanita from manzanita.com, I just started the tank so the wood is a little light in color but you can see the shapes and two tone quality i got with my order. I soaked it for about a month and I barely notice any color in the water now. It will also get darker over time, I dont think i've ever seen manzanita in a tank that looks nearly as light as mine does now. What you see in the pics is probably about half to a little more than half of the large aquarium kit they sell for $70. I think the majority of the people who buy it for aquariums use the sandblasted, to be honest I dont think Rich gave me a choice when I said I wanted the aquarium pack, although I'm sure if I requested the natural kind he would hvae done it. 

some driftwood soaking tips - you keep a powerhead in the water to keep the water from going stagnant, I made this mistake and it was hell to clean up. If you soaking a ton of wood like I did, use a clean trashcan, I bought one at K-mart for like $10 and it was perfect.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Everyone I know uses the sandblasted Manzanita. As it ages it becomes darker and darker until it's a deep brown color.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Thank you, thank you...for all the help...


----------

